# Perfessorevil (Rik Cary) RIP



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Has Passed away. 
What a loss!

https://www.facebook.com/rik.cary


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Very sad...I did get to shake his hand at Ironstock....He will be missed!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Very sad indeed. I've talked to him on and off for years now and got the honor of meeting him at Ironstock 2009. The home haunt community has suffered a great loss.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very sad, a truly nice human being and asset to our community.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I never got to meet him, but I'm sorry to hear he passed away. My sympathy to his friends and family. He was a young man.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our condolences to his family and friends


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that. He will be missed.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very sad. A big loss for the haunting community. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As Dave said, I was also able to meet him at IronStock...ever couple of months I would send him a text around 5am, just to ask if he had his coffee yet.


----------



## Ysengrin (Feb 23, 2009)

Dang; he'll be missed.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

*Loss of a great Haunter passed away, Professor Evil -*

Passing along a very sad FYI,......Professor Evil - aka of Hauntprojects.com passed away Sunday morning..............
Found dead in his bedroom Sunday morning, cause unknown at this time. He will be missed greatly within our haunters community....

Prayers & condolences to his family for they're loss............


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. My condolences to his family and friends


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

Rik was one of my first online haunter friends, first on Myspace and then on Facebook. So stunned to hear this - just on FB with him last week, admiring the shiner that may have been the cause of his death. I will miss you Perfessor! Now you have all the time you want for haunting...


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, that is a shock. Thanks for sharing Jeff.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I also got to meet him at Ironstock. He was one of those people you meet and feel like you have known them forever. He will be missed.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I didn't know him, but my deepest sympathies to his friends and family.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

so sorry to hear this. My sympathy to his family.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

very sorry to hear.. him and his websites will truly be remembered in the community forever


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I wish I knew him... Condolances to his family.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Always sad to hear of a fallen haunter, and more so a great person. I will light an extra pumpkin in your honor sir.

I've only left where you are now
But I'm not truly gone
As long as you remember me
I will live on and on


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

This is sad news. My condolences to his family.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sad indeed......Always liked him, and we will all miss him as well..........


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with his family friends.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Still hard to believe.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the loss of our family member. God bless Rik Cary...you'll be missed. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

*Perfessor Evil*

I just found out about the passing of Perfessor Evil. While I didn't know him personally I still feel a sense of loss because I have visited his website so ofen over the last few years.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I am sorry to say that I did not know or have the opportunity to meet Rik Cary but I do offer my sincere condolences to his family and friends.


----------

